# Walk Way Over The Hudson River RR Bridge



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok i thought id post some info about this great RR bridge for you guys that are interested and the Grand openning info for this weekend  www.walkway.org This is a great thing they did with this bridge, it burnt up in i beleive 1976 and hasnt been used since. At one time it was the longest RR bridge in the world to go over water, a mile and a quarter long. Now they decked it with concrete and are going to use it as part of the rail trail system going from one side of the river to the other.
 We had a chance to walk it today before the grand opening and all i can tell you is it was an impressive walk,very high, very long and with great veiws of the hudson valley in upstate NY. If you get a chance come out and walk or bike this bridge, its imppressive, We will be set up on the other side with a display. also check the link and click on History some very cool facts..
Nick


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Last nights shot of the Bridge


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

So Now it's a pedestrain bridge?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By John J on 04 Oct 2009 07:38 AM 
So Now it's a pedestrain bridge? 


Yup click on blue link i posted..


----------

